# vlc für phonon nun Standard?

## schmidicom

Mir ist beim heutigen Update gerade aufgefallen das nun neuerdings das USE-Flag "vlc" im ebuild von media-libs/phonon als standardmäßig aktiviert hinterlegt ist, und nun frage ich mich wieso eigentlich.

```
# cat /usr/portage/media-libs/phonon/phonon-4.7.2.ebuild | grep IUSE

IUSE="aqua debug designer gstreamer pulseaudio +qt4 qt5 +vlc zeitgeist"
```

Ist gstreamer, welches aufgrund weiterer Abhängigkeiten sowieso in fast jeder Installation vorhanden sein dürfte, auf einmal nicht mehr gut genug?

Im ChangeLog steht leider auch nicht wirklich viel informatives:

 *Quote:*   

> 10 Aug 2014; Johannes Huber <johu@gentoo.org> -phonon-4.7.1-r1.ebuild,
> 
> phonon-4.7.2.ebuild, phonon-9999.ebuild:
> 
> Make vlc the new default backend. Remove old.

 

----------

## musv

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. 

Ich hab das vlc-Useflag mal über die make.conf explizit rausgenommen. Hab zwar dann noch kein Systemupdate gemacht. Aber in der Update-Liste taucht vlc nicht mehr auf. Es scheint also (noch) ohne vlc zu funktionieren.

----------

## frank9999

Durch diese kleine Änderung konnte emerge --depclean auf meinem System jede Menge gst-plugins inkl. einiger dadurch überflüssig gewordener Libs entfernen.

Installiert habe ich nur noch:

eix -Ic gst

[U] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad (0.10.23-r2(0.10)@11.08.2014 -> 0.10.23-r2(0.10) 1.2.4-r1(1.0)): Less plugins for GStreamer

[U] media-libs/gst-plugins-base (0.10.36-r1(0.10)@11.08.2014 -> 0.10.36-r1(0.10) 1.2.4-r1(1.0)): Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[U] media-libs/gstreamer (0.10.36-r2(0.10)@11.08.2014 -> 0.10.36-r2(0.10) 1.2.4-r2(1.0)): Streaming media framework

----------

## py-ro

Mit VLC backend funktioniert aber keine Gapless Audiowiedergabe, z.B. in Amarok.  :Sad: 

----------

## schmidicom

Mit dem vlc backend funktioniert scheinbar so einiges nicht: https://community.kde.org/Phonon/FeatureMatrix

Außerdem dürfte es vom Platz her auf der Platte wenig unterschied machen ob jetzt gstreamer oder vlc installiert ist. Nur wird einem mit vlc einfach ein weiterer Media-Player untergejubelt den man unter Umständen gar nicht braucht.

----------

## frank9999

Danke für den Link, zum Glück fehlt da nichts was ich nicht benötige.

Da VLC eh mein Standard Player ist, war es für mich ein echter Gewinn, ca. 25 Packages weniger installiert.

Wobei mir der Plattenplatz eigentlich egal ist, aber jedes Package weniger beschleunigt zumindest minimal die Routine Dinge.

Wobei portage scheinbar immer langsamer wird:

time emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse world --with-bdeps=y

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

real    2m4.220s

user    2m3.309s

sys     0m0.865s

Das ganze auf einer schnellen i7 Maschine und SSD... Installiert sind etwas über 1.400 packages.

----------

## py-ro

Kannst das Portage DB Backend nach nach sqlite umstellen, evtl. hilfts.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dank der Flexibilität von Gentoo kann man ja nutzen was man will. Man wird ja nicht zum vlc gezwungen, man kann ja gstreamer manuell aktivieren. Mit dem vlc als Backend hatte ich nur Probleme bei Filmen. Immer wieder Unterbrechungen, wo das Bild wieder mit der jpeg-Kompression aktualisieren musste. Also ständig Bilder mit Müll.

Hat jetzt mal wegen diesem Skype/Pulseaudio-Thread nachgeschaut. Die CPU-Auslastung durch Pulseaudio ist mit gstreamer auf ein Drittel gesunken. Der Dragonplayer startet deutlich schneller. Größenänderungen gehen wesentlich flotter. Mal sehen, was diese Aussetzer machen. Aktuell würde ich sagen, mit gstreamer seid ihr wesentlich besser dran.

Edit: Auch der Firefox funktioniert mit gstreamer wesentlich besser. Texte scrollen viel schneller und ruckelfreier. Wobei der Firefox mit dem flag gstreamer gerade erst noch gebaut wird. Es sind die Bibliotheken. Bislang noch keine Videoprobleme.

----------

## schmidicom

Nun sind ja rund drei Jahre sind ins Land gezogen und inzwischen hat sich doch einiges getan...

Wegen dem bevorstehenden Wechsel zu Wayland habe ich mal bei meinem Laptop versuchsweise wieder alles auf VLC (3.x) umgestellt, denn dieser scheint mir im Moment der einzige zu sein welcher unter Wayland akzeptabel läuft. Dragon und SMPlayer rendern/zeichnen das Video in einem separaten Fenster welches sich kaum noch bedienen, ja manchmal sogar nicht einmal mehr sauber schließen lässt. Und das abspielen einer DVD/Bluray funktioniert mit VLC bei mir auch deutlich besser.

Mal sehen wie ich damit auf dem Laptop zurecht komme, je nach dem übernehme ich die Änderung auch auf meinen anderen Geräten.

PS: könnte mal ein Admin den Thread ins Diskussionsforum verschieben?Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Feb 26, 2018 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hei Schmidicom, finde ich cool, dass du auf so einen uralten Thread noch antwortest. Vergiss Gstreamer. Damit funktioniert vieles nicht. Z.B. wird beim Wechsel zwischen den Anwendungen per Alt/Tab kein Vorschaubild angezeigt. Wayland war das Gleiche. Und der Vlc 3 ist wirklich nett geworden. Die Videoqualität von Gstreamer ist einmalig. Müsste man jetzt mal mit dem aktuellen Vlc vergleichen. Aber wie? Dragon kann man sich echt nicht antun. Und du kannst gstreamer für Anwendungen nutzen. Aber an Vlc als Backend für KDE führt aktuell kein Weg vorbei.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Phonon 4.10 setzt auf VLC 3.0 auf

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/25641/phonon-410-setzt-auf-vlc-30-auf.html

----------

